# Do you ever get jealous seeing other teens in Relationships?



## Koloz

Like at school seeing couples together dating, kissing, holding hands. I'll never know what that "Young Love" stuff is like.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Yep.


----------



## soundwave200

Yup I know exactly how that feels, it sucks. It still makes me mad because I have very low confidence, so I've never had a girlfriend.


----------



## ACCV93

Just the other day this happened to me. Someone I know with their girlfriend, I didn't even know he was in a relationship. It stung a little bit, because he introduced me to her, and she was pretty much adorable. It sucked.


----------



## gabby1032

Yeah. Forever alone lol.


----------



## peacelovemusic

yes  I hate seeing couple making out in every hallway, it's like can't I just walk to class without being subjected to insane jealousy every day?


----------



## MindEraser

Yup. Jealous and (Depending on mood) Angry. I see a lot that seem to try and make others feel inferior, or jealous. :bat


----------



## TruePost

Yes, especially after my first relationship all I wanted was that feeling again. Then I see people that have it every day...JealousProbz


----------



## zant

All the time


----------



## FrownyBoy

I'm dying for even holding a girl's hands. The feeling of touching the opposite sex's body has never occured to me. I'm jealous. I feel like s***.


----------



## marcel177

yep D:


----------



## Otherside

I was. But chances are, the people who were so "deeply in love" will never see each other again after they leave school.

Besides, all the boys at my school are idiots...they don't interest me one bit.

*Edit*-But If I'm gonna be honest...yeah, I am. :um Damn you social anxiety.


----------



## silvers1

Sometimes I am. It doesn't help that in my school, relationships seem to be the most important thing in the world at times. 

I just wanna know what its like. To have a guy ask you out, hold your hand, to care about you...

Then I remember what douchebag guys are at my school, and I tell myself I should be glad I am forever alone XD


----------



## Sabreena

Eh. I am sort of jealous of people who have nice relationships. Other people just have screwed up "It's complicated" situations, and it makes me glad I could never be in their position.


----------



## Koloz

peacelovemusic said:


> yes  I hate seeing couple making out in every hallway, it's like can't I just walk to class without being subjected to insane jealousy every day?


Yeah, seeing them makeout is torture.


----------



## nullptr

Yes. Depressed mood sets in after that. However ive come to believe my pc is the only company I need.


----------



## AnxietyInferno

yeah highschool was gross. people made out in every corner, empty spot in the hallway. hell, even in doorways.

and then there was me walking alone all the time. lol.


----------



## cole phelps

Yeah it does. I don't really want to talk about it though


----------



## ztraightedge

YEAH!!!!!!! I don't think its jealous. When I see couples, I feel that I'm not worth coz I'm single. Its jealousy in a way but its my option that I choose to be single.


----------



## Gunter

I honestly couldn't care less about other people's relationships. I just really disliked the couples that would maul each other in the halls. Walking pass people making out in high school is unpleasant. I was content and complacent at the fact that I don't have a girl. It wasn't until today a girl in my school went onto Facebook and asked me for my friend's number, who has a girlfriend.

When I saw the message i just started to feel some empty space inside longing for someone, of the female persuasion. Hahaha. So now I'm jealous of my friend for having 2 girls after him, when I can't even attract one xD

Now it's lead to me thinking about all my faults. Which is something I thought I had conquered and would stop doing, but nope. A girl is starting to make me hate myself. Lol xD


----------



## Barette

Not really. Most kids my age have ****ty relationships, I'm not jealous of that and don't care to have one myself. I think I'm more jealous of the ones that can just see a bunch of guys and have fun with them and just date around and enjoy youth. But relationships? Nah.


----------



## Zeppelin

No, I don't get jeolous.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

In a way, yes.


----------



## Jay123

Yes. As much as I don't want to care, I do. Also It seems like every time I develop any kind of crush-like feeling toward anyon(which is rare, most people annoy me) two days later they're kissing their new girlfriend in the middle of the hallway while I slowly walk by, dying a little on the inside.. And very grossed out.


----------



## Pegasister

Yeah. It's the worst. Especially when you have a Crush on that person and than you see them walking with their girlfriend/boyfriend and you realise this person doesn't even know you exist....


----------



## Marleywhite

Not really. I already know how it is like to be in a high school relationship. Most of them suck and OMG i hate the PDA. Gross! get a room


----------



## BeyondOsiris

No, because I know 10 times out of 10 it won't work out.


----------



## Joe

Not about the relationships but about their social lives and abilities lol :/


----------



## Noll

Depends.

If the girl's a stupid, mean, immature ***** - not really.

Otherwise, yes.


----------



## Travis1994

No. My best friend has had probably 15 girlfriends in the past 4 years while I've never even held hands with a girl. I always predict how long his "next one" will be, and it's almost like a game now. I live in such a small area, I really don't think there's anyone for me here. It doesn't bother me. Another friend of mine is in a long distance relationship and they've only met once and been together a long time. They both never had relationships before and they're doing amazing. I'm not jealous, I just know that if/when the time comes I know I'll be a good boyfriend. It doesn't matter how many you've had, what really matters is knowing how to keep your relationship going when your turn comes around.


----------



## Raphael200

The love lives of human teenagers don't concern me.


----------



## Incognito Austin

yep


----------



## CrossedOut

It kind of does make me feel bad but then I know their relationship is going to crumble and that cheers me up


----------



## irandom97

yeeeep, i freakinnn hate it, mostly because they have the confedence to have a relationship and i dont. it sucksss


----------



## Kanova

I've already missed the "Young Love" part, and I have never really been in a relationship. So whatever, yeah, I say to myself. "What is that even like?" Eventually, we'll see.


----------



## cybernaut

I used to. But a majority of those relationships don't even last.


----------



## Odinn

AnxietyInferno said:


> yeah highschool was gross. people made out in every corner, empty spot in the hallway. hell, even in doorways.
> 
> and then there was me walking alone all the time. lol.


This kind of made me laugh, 'cause I was going to come in and say something similar.

Though every girl I seen when I was in school was far too obsessed with
how many Facebook friends she had than anything else.
It's like I was wading in the shallows.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I pretty much never see couples around my school. O_O


----------



## Chieve

All the time and it depresses me.


----------



## Sabreena

Travis1994 said:


> No. My best friend has had probably 15 girlfriends in the past 4 years while I've never even held hands with a girl. I always predict how long his "next one" will be, and it's almost like a game now. I live in such a small area, I really don't think there's anyone for me here. It doesn't bother me. Another friend of mine is in a long distance relationship and they've only met once and been together a long time. They both never had relationships before and they're doing amazing. I'm not jealous, I just know that if/when the time comes I know I'll be a good boyfriend. It doesn't matter how many you've had, what really matters is knowing how to keep your relationship going when your turn comes around.


Well said. :clap


----------



## glossy95

Yes actually. But I don't seem to care about it. I have a crush but don't do anything. Got jealous but quickly let it go. But it's really annoying when your only friend keeps talking about her bf or crush or whatever and asking when would I ever have a bf. What bothers me the most is that when I pass through some couple at school, few are like laughing at me.


----------



## jakeblack7

No, because the type of relationship that I want is not the type of relationship that most teens are in. Here's basically how most relationships at my school work:

Boy and girl start going out. Boy and girl barely talk, but always post "I love you" on Facebook, no matter how little time they have been going out. Boy pays for everything for girl. Girl in exchange has sex with boy. Boy and girl break up.

I want someone I can love. I want someone who loves me. I


----------



## jakeblack7

jakeblack7 said:


> No, because the type of relationship that I want is not the type of relationship that most teens are in. Here's basically how most relationships at my school work:
> 
> Boy and girl start going out. Boy and girl barely talk, but always post "I love you" on Facebook, no matter how little time they have been going out. Boy pays for everything for girl. Girl in exchange has sex with boy. Boy and girl break up.
> 
> I want someone I can love. I want someone who loves me. I want someone who I would be willing to die for. I want someone who would be willing to die for me. I want someone who I can cry with when times are bad, and someone I can laugh with when times are good.


Sorry, I accidentally pressed post. I continued above.


----------



## Annieisyourfriend

Yes.  Then i get bitter.


----------



## Annieisyourfriend

jakeblack7 said:


> No, because the type of relationship that I want is not the type of relationship that most teens are in. Here's basically how most relationships at my school work:
> 
> Boy and girl start going out. Boy and girl barely talk, but always post "I love you" on Facebook, no matter how little time they have been going out. Boy pays for everything for girl. Girl in exchange has sex with boy. Boy and girl break up.
> 
> I want someone I can love. I want someone who loves me. I


This^


----------



## Gareth1996

Always. I mean, I get jealous seeing other teens in proper relationships, genuinely in love. I'm not the type of person who believes in two-week long "relationships" that are becoming increasingly common amongst our age group.

I'm jealous towards most teens to be honest. I see people around me having loads of friends and great social lives, and it drives me mad. Sometimes it seems like everyone else is far happier than I am. The media representations of teenage life don't help either, it's not that glamourous for all of us.


----------



## NoHeart

My worst personality trait... I'm envious ... :/


----------



## Hersheyfan98

Ik some people may think its stupid... I never get jealous really. It more gets me upset. :'/


----------



## PorcelainDoll

Never.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

ratherunique11 said:


> I used to. But a majority of those relationships don't even last.


Which do nowadays?:roll


----------



## May19

I don't know if you call it jealousy or not but at times, I really want to break my friend and her boyfriend up. They are somewhat cute together but very awkward and I don't think they are very suited for each other. Like when I see them hold hands, it just makes me sick cause that boy is always like hm...how do I put it. Their relationship is like a popular boy with an average girl and a lot of girls are always around the boy. I think it just ticks me off to see girls flirt with him and he flirts back and do these stuff like hugging others girls and messing around. Well, I guess that's okay but he never does that with my friend. They just kinda don't talk as much. I don't know if I don't like that boy or I don't like the fact that my friend is still dating him and trying to act like a couple with him. I just bothers me overall. I don't really think I'm jealous about other's relationship cause what good will it make? Best to just ignore it.


----------



## Gracie97

It feels awkward. I feel like a little child around teenagers my age pashing each other in the street. I feel like they look down upon me because I am not in a relationship, therefore I am not as "mature" as they think they are. 
I feel kind of jealous. I am a very passionate person full of love, I want to share that with someone. But for some reason, boys just think I'm weird because of the way I think and the "big" words I use. 
I feel like I need to be dumb to get one, BUT NO WAY WILL I EVER DO THAT!!!
that defeats the whole purpose of finding your soulmate..


----------



## pancake111

Yea, I get jealous. When I was with my gf, I would be jealous of people who could hold their hands in public. She didn't want people to know we were dating, so everything had to be secretive. I just wanted to do something as simple as holding her hand without her feeling scared or nervous of what other people would say/think.


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb

No, I do not because I believe it is not a relationship I would like it to be.


----------



## Backwards

It's actually had the opposite effect on me. All the petty BS I see couples argue about and all the drama their relationships tend to cause have made me decide not to get into a relationship in high school, even if I get the chance. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't get one even if I wanted to, but they look very stressful and unappealing to me right now.


----------



## bubble213

omg! you have no idea like forreal i cud hav sworn i was the only one and i know for sure i will never no that feeling of having a guys hand in mine or arm around my waist but i just long for it so bad


----------



## Grey13

All this talk about relationships makes me feel so lonley >_<
And for some reason seeing a girls hand while shes writing turns me on


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

Not really.In fact, I actually enjoy watching people being happy in their relationships.

It's like watching a baby play with a butcher knife.Although it's having fun now, sooner or later, one of its limbs are gonna be cut off.


----------



## Pegasister

Yes and No. Mostly because high school relationships lead to drama and most arent real love.


----------



## courtney2014

yessss :|
i'm so bitter about never being in a relationship lol 

it really sucks when your friend ditches your for her boyfriend all the time


----------



## some lazy hermit

I don't know if it's jealousy, but it sure makes my skin crawl. It especially annoys me when I've seen how these people act as friends and now their dynamic has completely changed. It makes me feel like all the PDA and mushiness is an act. Today I was waiting for my friend outside a classroom and I saw one such couple. I had to walk away. I didn't want to be subjected to whatever it was making me feel. (annoyance, jealousy, disgust...not sure what it is honestly.)


----------



## Junkhead

Yes, it kills me. Especially when they flaunt how much they are in love. I'm never going to get that.


----------



## ShowMeMyDreams

Yup >.< Maybe one day I'll finally grow a pair and ask a girl out....but for now I'll remain jelly of all the other couples at school.


----------



## TheTraveler

I am only jealous when I have broken up with a guy and can see someone else happy in their relationship because I want mine back. But the most attractive woman is a confident happy one. So I try not think about it. I laugh at those relationships in hs where girls date a guy sleep with him and wonder why he dumped her after. like hello! you act like a ****.


----------



## Junkhead

ShowMeMyDreams said:


> Yup >.< Maybe one day I'll finally grow a pair and ask a girl out....but for now I'll remain jelly of all the other couples at school.


Yup, this is the story of my adolescence so far. And the balls have still not grown


----------



## SGI

Junkhead said:


> Yes, it kills me. Especially when they flaunt how much they are in love. I'm never going to get that.


Not many people are *that* in love though. Often it's an act and people being swept away in the moment.

Having said that, I'm also jealous ahaaa :/


----------



## ShowMeMyDreams

Junkhead said:


> Yup, this is the story of my adolescence so far. And the balls have still not grown


i feel your pain bro :cry


----------



## some lazy hermit

ShowMeMyDreams said:


> i feel your pain bro :cry


Just give it a shot. There are probably girls around that feel the same way as you but they also feel too shy to ask anyone.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Yes it makes me feel like I'm not worthy or good enough to be in a relationship,for once I just want to know what it feels like.It sometimes makes me die a little inside when I see those couples who have a fairly decent relationship.


----------



## Mani14

To me it's not really like a burning jealousy, more like an "aw, I wish I could have that. Oh well."


----------



## Farideh

No because I am 100% positive that it's just infatuation.


----------



## morrgie

yeah it makes me jealous, but so does seeing someone with their best friends. They all have something i want


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I don't really get jealous, mainly because I haven't really been crushing on any girls at my school.


----------



## nwet96

Yes! I have a really good friend who I wish I had "found" first. She's so amazing and I want to prove it to her.


----------



## feelsadsometimes

not really. i just think to myself, good for them


----------



## AzurePhoenix

Not at all, actually. I'm not interested in a relationship at the moment.


----------



## Tanairy

When i see people making out in the hallway it irritates me like get a room, and yea i do feel like its an act sometimes and they just want attention and who wants to watch people making out its freaking uncomfortable and i hate those couples who block the hallway holding hands and making out like UGH i hate PDA and that is mostly the reason that i don't have a boyfriend (other than my social anxiety) is because i'm scared of the attention i would get if people know were going out and he would be holding my hand and kissing me i dont think i would be able to deal with everyone watching  i do however get jealous when i see romance movies and i wish it was me


----------



## sadmeme

I don't care about other people's relationships.
The only person who I feel jealous about, is my crush when she's talking and laughing with other guys. And it IS already a pretty strong jealous feeling. Sooner or later she'll start dating and well... don't really wanna think about it.


----------



## hipolito

"Young love" for me is a special trigger for depression. Not even love, but young love. because love you can find at 60. Young love... being pimply and nervous, awkward and smitten, passionate and irresponsible... you can only experience that combination and get away with it once. And if you never have it (at that age), you'll probably end up doing all that when you do end up having a relationship later, if you do. And then it's just unforgivable and weird.
It's unfair


----------



## millyxox

No, not jealous but I'm like aww I wish I had that. But then I remember how my recent relationship was like & how destructive it was...Then I'm like, no, it's not healthy for me to get into another one.


----------



## tofu

I don't feel jealous, I just feel sad for myself as I will probably never feel the same as them. Why would I be jealous/angry/bitter/whatever at them because it's not their fault they're able to live and be without the same anxiety problems as I. I'm just angry at myself.


----------



## JessePanda

I feels. i've never really been in a relationship and when people around me are all lovey dovey or getting excited over people their "talking" too i'm like ok....lol i guess it will happen when it happens. but still.


----------



## sas111

Only when they jump from one relationship to the next, I get jealous, but it's not so bad. Just wonder when my turn will come..or if I should start accepting that it will never be.


----------



## Ntln

Yeah, all the time. But then again, I see some many people (especially teens) in shallow, meaningless, one-sided relationships, where they cheat on each other and spend a minimal amount of time together and then I figure, I'd rather stay single for now and wait for the right girl, than get myself into one of those kinds of relationships. It's worth the wait.


----------



## TSpes

No. I don't even want to be in a relationship, or in love, and even if I was I'd probably screw it up somehow. I would literally have nothing to contribute to a relationship and I don't see myself in a relationship anyway. It just irritates me when I see people making out in public. I know it's none of my business, I'm not even jealous, it just makes me uncomfortable. I'm uncomfortable with PDA. Plus most hs relationships are artificial anyway, or an act to get attention/admiration/social status or whatever. Frankly I just don't get it.


----------



## lucylocket118

yeah..ive never had a bf and it sucks


----------



## Carcamo

Yes of course, It makes me feel left out. Knowing my friends getting girlfriends while I have been single all my life. It feels like ****.


----------



## Raeden

Nah. It seems silly to me considering it will probably be over in 90 days.


----------



## Bigmo

No I always wanted to be single.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I feel like I already posted in this thread but I'll answer again anyway, lol. 

I rarely see couples around my school--although that could simply be because of our school's culture (very academically focused, therefore little time for "young love"). Envy, or the desire to be in a relationship can amplify/exaggerate how many couples there truly are at your school. I may not be social, but I'm a pretty keen observer of our school's inner society. Of about 4K students, I've seen maybe twenty different "couples" (basically anyone seen holding hands, kissing, hugging intimately, giving flowers)--it's mostly the long term couples that irk me (yes, there are a couple high school couples whose flames have not burned out within the usual 2 week period, but instead spanned multiple years). But it's just a minor annoyance. 

My main goal in life is not to find somebody to love, although I rank it as a somewhat valuable luxury I wish to attain. And even so, I can be patient-- doing well academically in order to set up a semi secure future and creating myself are my main prioties, whereas love can happen at any age. And I'm pretty sure any relationship I make in high school, when I am still maturing as an individual, will not last forever. The definition of love will transform to my growing mind, depriving the bond of its life and thus ending the premature relatiosnhip--although I can agree that a relationship experience early on could potentially provide insight to later ones. 

But to answer this question shortly: No, not really, if I think it out logically.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't care.


----------



## Thatguy55

Sometimes.

I feel sorry for most of those rushing into a relationship with the first attractive girl they see. Most of the couples I see are the typical young attractive girl and boy that are most likely going to be wound up in some kind of drama, or they live off of drama making everything seem like a reality TV show. That's not how relationships work guys.

And the fact that they rush into the relationship just to be like "Yo guys I'm in a relationship and you're not, also I've had sex too! So hah you'll never be as good as me!" I don't care for these kinds of people, they suck and should probably grow up.


----------



## jsmith92

Yes definitely


----------



## Considerate

Yes...


----------



## Kalliber

Oui


----------



## sophietje678

Especcialy. If its your sister so its really comparable cause we look the same and aroundthe same age.


----------



## dcaffeine

No, because teens are very stupid most of the time. The brain of a teenager is not fully developed, with key skills in judgment and reasoning still lacking. Most teenagers think it is cool to be in a relationship for some reason or another. Their relationship will most likely last a few months tops. Kids that age really don't know what they are doing, and they were able to enter a relationship due to shallow attributes that are favored by young folks.


----------



## clemscott

Yes absolutely. I've never had a boyfriend which is so depressing and probably never will


----------



## barbarr

My school is academically focused and it's hard to find the time for a relationship. But there's always those few couples who are all lovey and stuff and you can't help but feel cynical and jealous at the same time when you see them. On the one hand I dismiss all the PDA as young love and craziness but on the other hand I get kind of jealous and sad because I'll never know what it's like. Heck, I don't even know what it's like to hold hands with someone, or if I ever ever will. I can convince myself as much as I want that I'm not envious, but deep down I'm just feeling terrible because it seems really nice to be in a relationship. And then it's coupled with the pain of feeling like I'll never be in one, or that I don't deserve one.


----------



## 337786

no


----------



## inerameia

No. Just a little depressed because they look so happy. I wish I could be that happy at least once in a while. I suppose I feel more envy than jealousy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yeah. I try not to care.


----------



## jsmith92

soundwave200 said:


> Yup I know exactly how that feels, it sucks. It still makes me mad because I have very low confidence, so I've never had a girlfriend.


Same here man


----------



## jsmith92

Koloz said:


> Yeah, seeing them makeout is torture.


I agree


----------



## jsmith92

Pegasister said:


> Yeah. It's the worst. Especially when you have a Crush on that person and than you see them walking with their girlfriend/boyfriend and you realise this person doesn't even know you exist....


Ya that sucks


----------



## Tasdel

I remember there was always a couple that would make out in my hallway like all morning... Always hated walking by really annoyed me, I'd be walking up the stairs then go "okay, just ignore them" lol. It was seriously every morning


----------



## Dan the metalhead

I don't feel jealous, I just feel sad.. because I want someone I can care for like that too :/.


----------



## jsmith92

Dan the metalhead said:


> I don't feel jealous, I just feel sad.. because I want someone I can care for like that too :/.


Exactly


----------



## Torkani

Yeah, I know this feels. I don't feel as bad as I used to about this though, although it still makes me slightly sad.


----------



## jsmith92

barbarr said:


> My school is academically focused and it's hard to find the time for a relationship. But there's always those few couples who are all lovey and stuff and you can't help but feel cynical and jealous at the same time when you see them. On the one hand I dismiss all the PDA as young love and craziness but on the other hand I get kind of jealous and sad because I'll never know what it's like. Heck, I don't even know what it's like to hold hands with someone, or if I ever ever will. I can convince myself as much as I want that I'm not envious, but deep down I'm just feeling terrible because it seems really nice to be in a relationship. And then it's coupled with the pain of feeling like I'll never be in one, or that I don't deserve one.


I feel you but I'm at a normal school and I see it every day it sucks


----------



## Depression

Only every day.


----------



## jackie b

Oh God no.... I'm sorry but high school relationships seem so incredibly fake to me. Maybe it's just my school but I feel like everyone treats it like a game, and they have to make up some sort of new scandal every week so they can be the center of attention.


----------



## Bikini Condom

barbarr said:


> My school is academically focused and it's hard to find the time for a relationship. But there's always those few couples who are all lovey and stuff and you can't help but feel cynical and jealous at the same time when you see them. On the one hand I dismiss all the PDA as young love and craziness but on the other hand I get kind of jealous and sad because I'll never know what it's like. Heck, I don't even know what it's like to hold hands with someone, or if I ever ever will. I can convince myself as much as I want that I'm not envious, but deep down I'm just feeling terrible because it seems really nice to be in a relationship. And then it's coupled with the pain of feeling like I'll never be in one, or that I don't deserve one.


Wrong there are alot of teen couples in school.Where have you been?

I really dont care about relationships its the fact the dude is having sex with her that makes me so jealous.


----------



## Partridge

Usually I hate it when people do that, because I suspect they're doing it for the attention. Like I need the fact that I'm single to be rubbed in my face.

The one exception was this couple back in high school. They were funny, nice, mature people that happened to be deeply in love. They acted kind of like how your grandfather and grandmother would act after 30 years of a happy, fulfilling marriage. Quick pecks on the cheek before leaving for class - they didn't make a big fuss about it when everyone else did. I heard a couple of months after graduating that they picked their colleges so they'd be close to each other and it's been their fifth year together.


----------



## dcaffeine

U jelly?

Sorry, I couldn't help it. Please forgive me.


----------



## albumplush

I know exactly what you mean, it really bothers me because no one from the opposite gender ever speaks to me... I feel real left out and it doesn't feel that great, but I can hope and maybe the opportunity will arise where I can have that type of relationship with someone, I hope that all of us do so we won't feel as left out and we'll have that experience, so don't lose hope and get too down in the dumps 'Kay?


----------



## karabell

Don't even get me started on this. :fall


----------



## jsmith92

albumplush said:


> I know exactly what you mean, it really bothers me because no one from the opposite gender ever speaks to me... I feel real left out and it doesn't feel that great, but I can hope and maybe the opportunity will arise where I can have that type of relationship with someone, I hope that all of us do so we won't feel as left out and we'll have that experience, so don't lose hope and get too down in the dumps 'Kay?


Whenever I do get the opportunity I screw it up..........but I think it might be for the best because the last girl I got really close with turned out to be a moron pot head and drinks at 15 years old so I'm glad that didn't work out


----------



## sev22624

I absolutely hate it for two reasons: 

First off the couple who is so madly in love with each other are most likely going to break up once they go to college or before then so it's just a crock of crap to begin with.

Secondly it's my usual scenario with girls: they complain about being single but don't want to go out with me because I'm not ________, ________, or ________. Either that or they are content with leading me on like as if I'm their personal play thing.

Hence why I'm pretty much giving up on "dating" in highschool and am waiting for college where I'm more likely to find someone more compatible and has something other than fat inbetween their ears.


----------



## ThisGirl15

Yeah and when friends talk about their relationships.


----------



## mac93

Totally. I have a friend who's always bragging about how much sex he has with his girlfriend. It's so annoying!


----------



## jsmith92

mac93 said:


> Totally. I have a friend who's always bragging about how much sex he has with his girlfriend. It's so annoying!


Tell him to shut up and that he's making you feel bad


----------



## ThisGirl15

mac93 said:


> Totally. I have a friend who's always bragging about how much sex he has with his girlfriend. It's so annoying!


I never understood why people want to talk about personal stuff like that. Are they so oblivious that they don't realize people don't care about their sex lives?:roll


----------



## identificationunknown

.


----------



## mac93

jsmith92 said:


> Tell him to shut up and that he's making you feel bad


I should, i'm just afraid of his response.


----------



## jsmith92

mac93 said:


> I should, i'm just afraid of his response.


Lol


----------



## Noll

I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Levibebop

Doesn't really bother me. Most of the kids making out in the hallways are swagyolo enthusiasts who are in a new relationship every month; nothing to be jealous about.


----------



## TheAnguishedOne

I can't say that I haven't... Since that is a major source of depression for me...

I try not to think about. But at least at my new school, people are a little more conservative and private. They don't, like, make out in the hallways like you would see sometimes in my old school.

What people do outside of school, is all the same of course, but at least people are more... I dunno, like I said, conservative. I mean, even ****s dress conservatively here, which is certainly a lot different from the way things were back where I used to live.

But I guess in the end, it's all the same, but again, I try not to think about it. 

Just sucks that the only girl I like in this school thinks I'm a freak...


----------



## kjwkjw

never.


----------



## AllieG

I do get jealous of teens in relationships. I think it's because I've never been in a relationship and I'm like, "why can't I have a relationship?" And then I think about all my faults and I'm like "oh yeah, that's why." Yeah I've come to accept the fact that I will be forever single....


----------



## jsmith92

AllieG said:


> I do get jealous of teens in relationships. I think it's because I've never been in a relationship and I'm like, "why can't I have a relationship?" And then I think about all my faults and I'm like "oh yeah, that's why." Yeah I've come to accept the fact that I will be forever single....


How old are you first of all..........I'm too young to say that


----------



## AllieG

jsmith92 said:


> How old are you first of all..........I'm too young to say that


I'm 16.


----------



## jsmith92

AllieG said:


> I'm 16.


Same here......dont think that you won't find anyone......I have come so close so many times to being in a relationship I can't tell you.........I just always do something stupid..... You just have to learn


----------

